# Fixie Inc Black Jack: elegant and simple but expensive



## yello (11 Aug 2009)

http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/bikes/singlespeed-fixed-gear/black-jack

available from Edinburgh Co-Op & Mosquito Bikes (amongst others) apparently but at around €1700 (£1500) I don't think I'll be getting the credit card out.

Edit: Edinburgh Co-Op have it at £1365... bargain.


----------



## MajorMantra (11 Aug 2009)

It's beautiful all right, but a rip-off. Nothing that company makes is good value. 

Also, I think their "car scratchers" are dumb and the word "velosophy" makes me want to hurl.

Aaah, that felt good.

Matthew


----------



## Landslide (11 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> ...the word "velosophy" makes me want to hurl drink...



I'm off to the pub!


----------



## RedBike (11 Aug 2009)

I know I shouldn't but I do fancy that pure blood cyclo-x bike. 

White bar tape on a CX bike! That will stay white for all of a week with me then I will be stuck with grey/brown stuff for a year.


----------



## skwerl (11 Aug 2009)

hmm. It says they use 135mm wheel spacing for "Maximum wheel stiffness". How does that work? Stiffness comes from spoke pattern/type and hub flang spacing/type. The flanges are spaced the same as a standard 120mm track hub so it can't be a wider hub that improves stiffness. Sounds like bollocks to me. Also a shoot-load of money for something made of bog-standard double-butted CrMo tubing


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Aug 2009)

looks faaaaaaar too much money


----------



## Losidan (13 Aug 2009)

looks a bit poncy I think....

I'll get my coat


----------



## Pottsy (13 Aug 2009)

Definitely over-priced but very elegant bikes in my opinion - the whole range.

I'd like one of each please.


----------



## chris667 (13 Aug 2009)

Surely the point of fixed gear "culture" is the fact that the bikes are all unique creations?

What an awful idea buying pre-packaged respect is.


----------



## spandex (13 Aug 2009)




----------



## Pottsy (14 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Surely the point of fixed gear "culture" is the fact that the bikes are all unique creations?
> 
> What an awful idea buying pre-packaged respect is.



I don't agree. Some of us ride fixed gear because we like it and have done it for years. There's nothing in the 'culture' concept to me. I'd happily buy an off-the-shelf bike if I wanted that particular one - same as for any other kind of bike.


----------



## skwerl (14 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Surely the point of fixed gear "culture" is the fact that the bikes are all unique creations?
> 
> What an awful idea buying pre-packaged respect is.



Except they're not. Most of the riders I see who appear to be riding fixed for culture/fashion reasons all seem to look the same and ride bikes which are by and large the same. ie miniscule riser bars, turd coloured frame with day-glo deep-V rims, etc. There's nothing unique in it at all.


----------



## Origamist (14 Aug 2009)

For that kind of money, I'd prefer the Ti Fixed Yukon:

http://vannicholas.com/WbmBikeHome....A5+OmNxvMOtY9p+hgNWlVm849xmdwHWA6ZShAECUuHg==


----------



## MajorMantra (14 Aug 2009)

Origamist said:


> For that kind of money, I'd prefer the Ti Fixed Yukon:
> 
> http://vannicholas.com/WbmBikeHome....A5+OmNxvMOtY9p+hgNWlVm849xmdwHWA6ZShAECUuHg==



Ooooh, that's lovely. I want I want I want. Wouldn't be terribly useful for me actually since I used my fixed(s) for getting round town and shopping. I can't imagine locking something that gorgeous and expensive up outside!

Matthew


----------



## Radius (15 Aug 2009)

The 'Peacemaker' looks like a Unipack with dildo bars. Ridiculous.


----------



## MajorMantra (15 Aug 2009)

Radius said:


> The 'Peacemaker' looks like a Unipack with dildo bars. Ridiculous.



To be fair, it's decent looking in the flesh, at least it would be without those bars. They have one in Ed Bike Coop. It too is horrendously over-priced.

Matthew


----------



## akaAndrew (15 Aug 2009)

skwerl said:


> bikes which are by and large the same. ie miniscule riser bars, turd coloured frame with day-glo deep-V rims, etc. There's nothing unique in it at all.



I saw many fixes like that when I was in London last month. 'Charge' I believe. I was surprised to see just how many fixeds there where in truth. The streets seemed awash with them. Clearly an element of fashion about it but I have no truck with that. That's a normal enough human motivation.

As for there being nothing unique about it, I think that was chris667's point skwerl. For myself, I don't think it matters one bit whether it's unique or not. Too many people, they're just bicycles (or worse, RLJers!) anyway.


----------



## skwerl (24 Aug 2009)

akaAndrew said:


> I saw many fixes like that when I was in London last month. 'Charge' I believe. I was surprised to see just how many fixeds there where in truth. The streets seemed awash with them. Clearly an element of fashion about it but I have no truck with that. That's a normal enough human motivation.
> 
> As for there being nothing unique about it, I think that was chris667's point skwerl. For myself, I don't think it matters one bit whether it's unique or not. Too many people, they're just bicycles (or worse, RLJers!) anyway.



Yes. Charge are the main culprits (Maroon frame and day-glo green rims being the favourite) and regularly hailed as the UK innovator of fixed wheel culture by C+ mag.

I was trying to agree with Chris667. Didn't come over that way though


----------



## TUBZ69 (11 Sep 2009)

*considering a fixy..*

I've riden a mates a few times an quite like the way they wrk... I've got a giant scr3.0 atm.... But I'm considering a fixy. However it cannot be a home made job, ie it's gota be comercially manufactured ( charge, trek district. Fixie Inc etc ) 
what is a good make?
Thanx T


----------

